# Went and had a look at the new workshop yesterday.



## Chrispy (5 Jul 2017)

I think security needs a bit of work still.





But at least it's a start.


----------



## marcros (5 Jul 2017)

What is the timescale for being out of your current workshop, chris?


----------



## Chrispy (5 Jul 2017)

marcros":17o532t9 said:


> What is the timescale for being out of your current workshop, chris?



Five and a half weeks!!!!


----------



## TopCat 32 (5 Jul 2017)

5 1/2 weeks, good luck, how big is it going to be?, and looking forward to the updates,


----------



## AJB Temple (5 Jul 2017)

Looks like a challenge. What is going to be put on the site?


----------



## Duncan A (6 Jul 2017)

Blimey! I thought you were moving to new premises, not a building site with a view.
I hope it all goes well, no unexpected "discoveries".
Duncan


----------



## Glynne (6 Jul 2017)

Looking forward to the WIP pictures!


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Jul 2017)

Seems perfect, unlimited ventilation and totally unrestricted headroom


----------



## Bm101 (6 Jul 2017)

Dear God. 
You've somehow managed to rent the only workshop in the UK that's even harder to find than the last one! 
Good luck Chris, hope all goes smoothly as possible. 
Regards 
Chris


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Jul 2017)

You're not fooling me so easily: It's hidden behind that power pole, isn't it?


----------



## Roughcut (6 Jul 2017)

I'd heard that new camouflage paint was good, but didn't know it was that good!


----------



## Nelsun (6 Jul 2017)

You'll only be able to use it two days a year (The Summer)  Best of luck with the build. You've got plenty time *ducks*

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dynax (6 Jul 2017)

Roughcut":1qg6msfa said:


> I'd heard that new camouflage paint was good, but didn't know it was that good!



it's not paint, he got "Q" form MI6 to install the adaptive camouflage that was used on Bond's Aston Martin,


----------



## tomlt (6 Jul 2017)

Couple of saw horses and a work mate and you'll be sorted 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispy (1 Sep 2017)

Well so much for the 5 and a half weeks this is what it looks like today, well at least it's now out off the ground.


----------



## Tealeaf (2 Sep 2017)

Wow, that looks like it's going to be one huge workshop. I can only drool with envy....


----------



## AndyT (2 Sep 2017)

Would you like to borrow a big tarpaulin and some pegs?


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Sep 2017)

Chrispy":3e0q5cp4 said:


> Well so much for the 5 and a half weeks this is what it looks like today, well at least it's now out off the ground.


Can't you take a snap without all that steelworks and machinery in the way? We can't see _any_ of it now!

Not jealous. Not at all. Nosir. 

E.


----------



## thick_mike (2 Sep 2017)

At least the extraction is sorted


----------



## Chrispy (2 Sep 2017)

thick_mike":3sh5suxa said:


> At least the extraction is sorted


Yes I think it's a bit to strong might need to time it down a bit.


----------



## Chrispy (16 Sep 2017)

Well coming on at last not only a floor but walls S well.


----------



## Bm101 (16 Sep 2017)

Want to buy some shelving mate? :roll:


----------



## Chrispy (16 Sep 2017)

Bm101":1tags5y1 said:


> Want to buy some shelving mate? :roll:


Kind of you but got nowt to put on it now!


----------



## Richie555 (8 Sep 2021)

Wow, that's going to be impressive when its finished.


----------



## TRITON (8 Sep 2021)

Tealeaf said:


> Wow, that looks like it's going to be one huge workshop. I can only drool with envy....


Dont be, he's going to freeze in winter  

In honesty also rather envious. Im well aware of how small and inadequate my own workshop is


----------



## owen (8 Sep 2021)

Richie555 said:


> Wow, that's going to be impressive when its finished.



I'm guessing it's finished now seeing as he posted this in 2017


----------



## DBT85 (3 Oct 2021)

Chrispy said:


> Well so much for the 5 and a half weeks this is what it looks like today, well at least it's now out off the ground.View attachment 60573


That's bleedin' cheating!


----------

